# اللهجة الفلسطينية: تَـ <-> عشان\منشان



## Sidjanga

مرحبا

حابة أعرف شو يعني وكيف بستعملوا بالزبط كلمة\حرف* "تَـ" بالفلسطيني.

أنا حاسة إنه معظم المرّات معناها نفس معني "عشان\منشان", مش هيك؟

بس مبين كمان إنه في اختلافات بالاستخدام.

يعني في اختلافات بالنسبة لمعنى أو استعمال هدول الكلمات؟

شكراً
______________
*كيف منقول هدا بالعربي؟


----------



## clevermizo

sidjanga said:


> مرحبا
> 
> حابة أعرف شو يعني وكيف بستعملوا بالزبط كلمة\حرف* "تَـ" بالفلسطيني.



تـَ هو اختصار كلمة "حتّى" ومعناها "كي/لكي" وهدا هو من بعض استعمالات عشان/منشان كما قلتي ولكن ما إله بقية معاني "عشان" (مثلا المعنى "لأنّ). على علمي هدا هو المعنى الأساسي وما بعترف إنه في إله معنى تاني. عندك مثال خاص فيه معناها بتكون مختلفة؟


----------



## פפאיה

اهلين,
في كمان استخدام لكلمة "تا" - بشبه معنى "فل + يفعل" بالفصحى. افحصي هاي الخيط. بس هدا اشي تاني بتاتا, مختلف عن معنى عشان/منشان.


----------

